# Organic Ferts....What have you tried?



## Flying Aces (Jun 7, 2017)

Hey All,
Just trying to get some more options out there as far as organic fertilizers go. I've used Milorganite before. And while I liked what it did to the grass and soil, I had to put up with the wife and kids plugging their noses when we went to the car. 
Now that my wife is pregnant, her sense of smell is up and needless to say, she ain't havin' Milorganite. 
So I just wanted to see what some other options are out there and what people have used. I've thrown Ringer down in the past. The results seemed OK but the stuff is pretty pricey IMO.

Have any of you ever tried Purely Organic Lawn Food?
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lawn-Food/111367413

P.s. Love this forum, usually I just lurk around but thought I'd get opinions so I can throw it down before the 4th. Thanks everyone!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Just OceanGro (NJ's milorganite) here. Around 1,500 lbs a year. The family is used to the smell.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think the smell of milo goes away once you use it more frequently. I do irrigate after application, so I dont know if that's a factor. I normally apply late evening and trigger an irrigation cycle in the am.

I've used cracked corn, alfalfa pellets, ground corn meal, skim milk, coffee grounds.

What are you trying to archive?


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

We don't have Milorganite, but Bogatin, which is made from chicken poop, and has some P, and the rest like old Milorganite before they changed the formula.
It doesn't smell.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

g-man said:


> What are you trying to archive?


I think he is looking for Organic Ferts that do not smell.


----------



## Flying Aces (Jun 7, 2017)

g-man said:


> I think the smell of milo goes away once you use it more frequently. I do irrigate after application, so I dont know if that's a factor. I normally apply late evening and trigger an irrigation cycle in the am.
> 
> I've used cracked corn, alfalfa pellets, ground corn meal, skim milk, coffee grounds.
> 
> What are you trying to archive?


Maybe i'll try this with Milo. Seems like a good idea to water in the am. When I used it in the past, it was on newly seeded area and the smell lasted for weeks....no lie. I really don't have a problem with the smell but some do.

As far as trying to achieve, just trying to use a good organic to build up the quality of my soil.


----------



## Flying Aces (Jun 7, 2017)

chrismar said:


> Just OceanGro (NJ's milorganite) here. Around 1,500 lbs a year. The family is used to the smell.


I think this helps. Just throw it down and they will get used to it


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Flying Aces said:


> I think this helps. *Just throw it down* and they will get used to it


Yes! :thumbup:


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I used 25 lb/k if cracked corn this spring and was impressed by how the grass responded. Other grains that are used for fertilizer are soybeans, alfalfa, cottonseed meal. Just see what's available at a feed store. Organic fertilizer is good for feeding soil life but don't expect it to do much for organic matter in the soil. Mulch mow your leaves this fall, leave clippings on the lawn when you mow. That will help.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I've had good luck with Soy Bean Meal. I had to purchase it from a feed store labeled as cattle food (40% crude protein - if I remember correctly).

$17 for 50lbs, I felt it was a good price.

I've read it feeds like a 7-x-x and had a nice grain smell. It also moves very nicely through a standard lawn spreader, but can be a little dusty.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I've been trying a liquid organic fertilizer. It smells worse. IMO the organics typically all have smells because they work by being broken down in some way.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I am big on organic fertilizer. I apply some every week, sometimes twice a week. It's grown right here locally, on my lawn in the form of grass clippings


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

I haven't used it but I've read a lot of good things about Ringer lawn restore. It's an organic fert without the bad smell.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Virginiagal said:


> I used 25 lb/k if cracked corn this spring and was impressed by how the grass responded. Other grains that are used for fertilizer are soybeans, alfalfa, cottonseed meal. Just see what's available at a feed store. Organic fertilizer is good for feeding soil life but don't expect it to do much for organic matter in the soil. Mulch mow your leaves this fall, leave clippings on the lawn when you mow. That will help.
> [/quote
> Would you mind expanding this a bit? That is, what is the difference between soil life and organic matter in the soil? And, what are the consequences of improving organic matter in the soil vs only feeding soil life?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

From some googling, here is an article on organic matter;
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://digitalcommons.calpoly.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi%3Farticle%3D1015%26context%3Dfsn_fac&ved=0ahUKEwi0xtuYhd7UAhUCYz4KHfkJChwQFgg3MAM&usg=AFQjCNFoXLIOOaXFb_uC91PBKpL282XY0w
To create more organic matter, you add organic material, like mulched leaves, compost, etc. It decomposes and eventually becomes organic matter. The roots in the ground grow and die back and grow and those roots are a source of organic material too. The article says it will take 100 tons of organic material over an acre to increase organic matter 1 %.

Organic fertilizer is organic material too but you use the fertilizer to fertilize, not build up organic matter, though of course every little bit helps. Organic fertilizer feeds the microbes, bacteria, fungi, etc. and they release the nutrients as they die. Here is one article on organic fertilizer:
http://extension.oregonstate.edu/gardening/node/955
There is much more material out there on organic matter and organic fertilizer. I was just doing some quick searching here. Do some reading on soil life too. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Are you planning to fertilize now because you have noticed a problem (e.g. chloritic, stunted growth) or because you failed to fertilize until now or because ....? Summer is not a good time to fertilize cool season grass. We are entering the stressful part with high temperature and sometimes lack of water. Grass does not want to grow then and we should not force it to try. If you have a problem, sure, use some but not too much. Even of organic fertilizer.

One advantage of organic fertilizer is its slow release of nutrients. If you have alkaline soil, phorphorus tends to bind up with calcium and is not available to the grass, even though it's still there. If phosphorus is released slowly, there is a chance for there to be some around before it gets bound up. The release depends on the soil life. A disadvantage of organic fertilizer is it requires the soil life to be active and that is when soil temperature and moisture conditions are condusive. Many people use both organic fertilizer and synthetic fertilizer at different times. Late summer and early fall is a good time for organic fertilizer (spring too after soil warms up) and late fall is a good time for synthetic fertilizer. Most of the fertilization should be in the fall. If you leave grass clippings on the lawn, they are providing some fertilization. You can reduce fertilizer by about 1/4 if you leave the clippings.


----------



## Amp3d (Jun 21, 2017)

I just used milorganite last night, first time ever feeding the lawn besides some starter fert a month ago. 
I'm interested in the Ringer lawn restore too. The price per bag is a lot more $$, but I think Ringer has more coverage?
Not sure on the math


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

BrettWayne said:


> I haven't used it but I've read a lot of good things about Ringer lawn restore. It's an organic fert without the bad smell.


I've used it. It's pretty comparable to Milorganite just without the amount of Iron. I put it down about every other year instead of Milorganite. Also I use their corn gluten in the spring.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Miller_Low_Life said:


> BrettWayne said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't used it but I've read a lot of good things about Ringer lawn restore. It's an organic fert without the bad smell.
> ...


Where did you buy it ?? I have at looked a few places but everyone has to order it.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

You have to order ringer from http://www.saferbrand.com/ringer-lawn-restore-ii-fertilizer-25-lb-9333

Some home depots may carry it.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Yup. Just on the site.


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

Anyone put down chicken Manure Saw my rural king was carrying some


----------



## Flying Aces (Jun 7, 2017)

Virginiagal said:


> Are you planning to fertilize now because you have noticed a problem (e.g. chloritic, stunted growth) or because you failed to fertilize until now or because ....? Summer is not a good time to fertilize cool season grass. We are entering the stressful part with high temperature and sometimes lack of water. Grass does not want to grow then and we should not force it to try. If you have a problem, sure, use some but not too much. Even of organic fertilizer.


I usually don't fertilize around this time but I heard some people mention it, as well as milorganite says to. I thought it wouldn't hurt to put some organic down.

I've used ringer last year with OK results. For the price though, I'd use milorganite. If you are set on buying Ringer you should check Wal-Mart online. Free shipping to local Wal-Mart's.


----------



## GrayFox (Apr 17, 2020)

Flying Aces said:


> Virginiagal said:
> 
> 
> > Are you planning to fertilize now because you have noticed a problem (e.g. chloritic, stunted growth) or because you failed to fertilize until now or because ....? Summer is not a good time to fertilize cool season grass. We are entering the stressful part with high temperature and sometimes lack of water. Grass does not want to grow then and we should not force it to try. If you have a problem, sure, use some but not too much. Even of organic fertilizer.
> ...


Hey there. I'm going to revive this thread. I have a similar issue and since we all are supposed to stay at our homes now I have plenty of time to deal with this issue. So I just wanted to ask how Flying Aces was doing so far? The thing is that I've been reading McKenzies' blog where Milorganite and organic lawn food was compared and still don't know which one to stick with.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I've used and am blown away with the Sustane line. Mainly 10-1-4. It is a hybrid. 50% AS (fast release) and 50% organic.
The only down side (and why I don't use more often) is the price. I only found it in micro prills and it is 70CAN...
It is well balanced as long as you are not P deficient as well.


----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

Probably not applicable to you US folk, but I used this last year, I found it had a great response on my rye/fine fescue, really made it stand and bunch up tight:

https://www.pitchcare.com/shop/maxwell-turf-food-organic-fertiliser/maxwell-turf-food-amino-1-12-0-9-20kg.html


----------

